
AppGet, What Chocolatey wasn’t. A proper package manager for Windows - kayone
https://medium.com/@keivan/appget-what-chocolatey-wasnt-61f2b658d95b
======
eberkund
Looks good, Choco is certainly not perfect. How do you handle different old
versions? Are they stored in GitHub in the same YAML file or is there some
other mechanism for handling this?

~~~
kayone
Great question, We have support for Tags, similar to the way docker handles
tags, however, we only apply them to packages that make sense. take a look at
[https://docs.appget.net/manifests/#tags-and-
versions](https://docs.appget.net/manifests/#tags-and-versions) for more
explanation.

Here are some examples:
[https://github.com/appget/appget.packages/tree/master/manife...](https://github.com/appget/appget.packages/tree/master/manifests/node)

[https://github.com/appget/appget.packages/tree/master/manife...](https://github.com/appget/appget.packages/tree/master/manifests/dotnet)

but as I said, I'm pretty open to suggestions on how to make this better. feel
free to ping me or open a github issue if you have any ideas, suggestions.

